# Vintage Mod Dep Brandy Bottle



## kirkus (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

 I recently brought a bottle of brandy in the shape of a ladys lower half. any info on this bottle, age, value ect.






 Teichenne Brandy, 70cl. 38%

 I have looked everywhere and can find nothing about it or any other pictures of it online.

 Thanks.


----------



## epackage (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd say the value is in the contents, what that is I do not know....Hopefully someone else here will....Welcome to the forum...


----------



## kirkus (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks epackage.

 Yeah I looked into some other unique bottles made for the company and the bottle is meant to me worth more then whats inside of it.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 15, 2012)

> Yeah I looked into some other unique bottles made for the company and the bottle is meant to me worth more then whats inside of it.


 
 Hey Kirk,

 Welcome, and I gotta believe that the unusual packaging is simply a marketing tool. I believe your bottle is most recent, and that the contents is where the value is.

 "TEICHENNÃ‰ , Inc. is a family business dedicated to the production of liquors and derivatives . It was founded in 1956 by the father of the current manager and company president, John TeichennÃ©. At that time the production was entirely handmade and very limited, sales were confined to regions closer. It was not until the '70s, when TeichennÃ©, SA expanded, right in the moment when John TeichennÃ© replaced his father. The challenge was to create a wide range of products , taking into account the presentations and offering the best quality." Teichenne.




From. If you buy more, you might be able to assemble a complete lady.


----------



## kirkus (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks surfaceone

 I will save this bottle for a good occasion.


----------

